# Pallet fence for goats



## elbesta (Oct 24, 2013)

hi all,
I am building a pen for pigs to use in the spring, but I am getting 2 bred goats in about 2 weeks. Never had goats before. Can the goats jump over the pallets about 4' high. I have wood posts that are 7' high holding up the pallets, so I could put pig wire above the pallets but I wont need it for the pigs. I am going to build a new area fence for the goats before spring so this would be for about 6 weeks.
This is a great sight, I have learned a lot.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 24, 2013)

This is not the answer you want to hear, but it depends on the goat and how badly they want to get to the other side.  I have Nubian and Boer goats and they have never jumped, even tried to jump our 4 ft. wire fence.  However, I have heard of goats who figure out ways.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 24, 2013)

We use pallets for lots of things on our farm, but not goat fencing.  The goats are pretty rough on fencing and jumping/pushing/rubbing on things.  I would be concerned about the splintering boards and nails injuring the goats.  Not worth the risk on our farm.  

And standard pallets are usually 40" wide by 48" long.  If you actually had the pallet standing up to get the 48" height, then the cross boards on the pallet would be horizontal.  Meaning, the goats would almost have a ladder to climb up the pallet.  If you rotate the pallet, now you only have a 40" fence, and that would not be enough to keep my goats in.  Especially the youngsters.


----------



## outlawfarmer (Oct 27, 2013)

I used it for momma and twin milk goats, but had to staple welded wire over outside or the babies squeezed through.  Then when the babies got bigger they could jump out.  Cattle panels and lots of metal post to keep them from pushing  it down is what worked


----------



## elbesta (Nov 2, 2013)

I put 4' stock wire above the pallets and stock wire inside the pallets. Nothing getting out or in. And a 8' by 10' shed/house.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 3, 2013)

Below is a photo of how I used them in one of my horse stalls.  These are only 40" tall, but keep in mind, the only time I have contained something has been females who are about to kid.  I tried keeping a young buckling in the one side and let's just say, 5 minutes to on the other side.


----------



## elbesta (Nov 6, 2013)

Got the Feeder done today.


----------



## elbesta (Nov 6, 2013)

OK! Got it done.  Here are some picts.


----------



## makingshift (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow! I especially like the pallet feeder! Nice work.


----------



## elbesta (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, the gates are snowmobile crates. All free wood, even the posts, from slash piles.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like pallets have a lot of uses on a farm.
I pick up all the pallets I can get and stack them up to use later.
I build a one room cabin and the wall interior is made of pallets sandwiched with free white tarp and then exterior/interior boards.
The floor is pallets + tarp + wood boards.
The new 2 story barn will have most of the walls made with pallets.
So I never have enough pallets.


----------

